# Liquid fert questions



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

I just bought the bio-stimulant pack "lite" which has Air-8 (0-0-5) and Spoon Juice (5-0-1). I'm planning on putting them down at a rate of 3oz /M every month. I have a couple of questions...

 Their recommendation is 3 to 6 oz/M per month. Is that weight oz or fluid oz?
 Per my soil test I should be applying 1 lb of N/M every month. How do I determine the amount of N (in lbs) I'm applying when I apply the Spoon Juice (3oz/M)?
 I'm assuming I'll need to supplement with something like uera in order to meet the 1 lb/M per month recommendation. Is that something I could throw in the sprayer with the Air-8 and Spoon Juice and just apply them all at once? 
 Yard Mastery says these products need to be watered in after application. I don't have an irrigation system so watering is a pain. Is there anything I could do to avoid this? I was reading through MQs foliar feeding thread and I think I remember seeing that I could just use more water per M and that would allow me to skip the watering in part. So if I applied 3oz with 2 gal water/M would that be enough dilution to skip watering in?
 What if I wanted to break this up and apply 1oz/M weekly? Would this be like applying 4oz/M once a month? 

If anyone has any resources with detailed information on applying liquid ferts and foliar feeding I would really appreciate that too.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Highlife159 said:


> I just bought the bio-stimulant pack "lite" which has Air-8 (0-0-5) and Spoon Juice (5-0-1). I'm planning on putting them down at a rate of 3oz /M every month. I have a couple of questions...
> 
> Their recommendation is 3 to 6 oz/M per month. Is that weight oz or fluid oz?




always fluid ounces when measuring liquids.


Highlife159 said:


> [*] Per my soil test I should be applying 1 lb of N/M every month. How do I determine the amount of N (in lbs) I'm applying when I apply the Spoon Juice (3oz/M)?


Similar to calculating granular. You take the weight of that gallon of liquid fert (9.7#) and you multiply by the % of that nutrient (0.05 in this case). When you divide by the ounce you'll come out to approx 0.011#N/3oz. Negligeable and hence why most of the time you don't even include this in your nutrient allocation. This is NOT a nitrogen-supplying fertilizer, that N is more for a quick shot.


Highlife159 said:


> [*] I'm assuming I'll need to supplement with something like uera in order to meet the 1 lb/M per month recommendation. Is that something I could throw in the sprayer with the Air-8 and Spoon Juice and just apply them all at once?


I guess you can, from a compatibility perspective, but you really need to understand what each product is intended to do and how it needs to be applied. Air8 is a soil surfactant which allows for air/water/nutrients to penetrate the soil easier, and needs watering in to work best. SpoonJuice is a bit like a multivitamin, not much of anything but something to supplement with just in case. 1#N is ideally applied as a slow-release granular if applied all at once. Liquid Urea maxes out at .25#N +/-, but without irrigation I'd caution to stay at half that amount in each app.


Highlife159 said:


> [*] Yard Mastery says these products need to be watered in after application. I don't have an irrigation system so watering is a pain. Is there anything I could do to avoid this? I was reading through MQs foliar feeding thread and I think I remember seeing that I could just use more water per M and that would allow me to skip the watering in part. So if I applied 3oz with 2 gal water/M would that be enough dilution to skip watering in?


 Higher carrier volume doesn't necessarily equate or satisfy the watering in requirements of a product such as Air8.


Highlife159 said:


> [*] What if I wanted to break this up and apply 1oz/M weekly? Would this be like applying 4oz/M once a month?


 Yes, the math is the math. The results you'll see at 1oz, considering the low inputs you get at 3oz to start with, may be unnoticeable though.
EDIT: Just read the label and it specifies to use 3oz/1000 on a weekly basis, or 6oz/1000 biweekly.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think @corneliani covered everything really good but I would like to add that you may NOT need 1lb of Nitrogen/M a month. If you have a fairly good stand of bermuda there is no need to apply that much nitrogen. I would shoot for .5lbs/M a month. Otherwise you may get a lot of unwanted growth and you will be fighting the bermuda the rest of the year.


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

Thanks for all the information. It's really helpful.



corneliani said:


> EDIT: Just read the label and it specifies to use 3oz/1000 on a weekly basis, or 6oz/1000 biweekly.


You're right. The weird thing is that the description on the site says "Spoon Juice *monthly*, 6oz/1,000 sq ft" but the label says "6oz/1000 bi weekly". That makes me think the application rate isn't really set in stone. So, as long as I'm not going crazy I would be alright. Honestly I'd like to make it last as long as I possible so I might just shoot for 4oz/1000 monthly with the Spoon Juice to stretch it out.


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> I think @corneliani covered everything really good but I would like to add that you may NOT need 1lb of Nitrogen/M a month. If you have a fairly good stand of bermuda there is no need to apply that much nitrogen. I would shoot for .5lbs/M a month. Otherwise you may get a lot of unwanted growth and you will be fighting the bermuda the rest of the year.


So my bermuda was installed in late December and has been slow to really take off. I haven't really done much to it other than starter fert in March and weed n feed in late May. It's just now starting to really grow but there's a couple of spots that will need to fill in because I didn't do a great job with watering when we first moved in (January).

Given the additional information do you still think 1lb/M is excessive?

Also the soil test didn't make any recommendations for P and K. Both seem a little low to me. Do you think I should try to bring those values up or should I just focus on N and bringing my pH up?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your soil test recommended 10-10-10, because you need all 3 npk. Your soil test is for amending the soil and it intents for pounds on the ground and not ounces as foliar.

Go to your local big box store and get a balanced feet. No need to buy anything online.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> Your soil test recommended 10-10-10, because you need all 3 npk. Your soil test is for amending the soil and it intents for pounds on the ground and not ounces as foliar.
> 
> Go to your local big box store and get a balanced feet. No need to buy anything online.


@Highlife159 I think what g-man said was spot on if that is what your soil test said. With new sod, I don't think it will hurt to go 1lb/M with the nitrogen. Once it's matured and thick then you will want to think about cutting back on the Nitrogen.


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

@g-man yea I'm probably getting a little ahead of myself lol. I put together a DFW wand and I'm looking for any excuse I can get to use it. I'll run up to HD and put down some 10-10-10 this afternoon.

@Mightyquinn if I decide to do 1lb/M do you think it would be a good idea to split it up doing half foliar and half granular? I feel like doing it all foliar would likely lead to some burning?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would do all granular (the 1lbN/Ksqft). For the 5k, you will need a total of 50lb bag of 10-10-10.

If you want to practice with your wand, go get DEF (diesel exhaust fluid) from Walmart or gas station (cheaper at walmart). It is urea + clean water. Use 10oz/Ksqft (=0.1lbN/Ksqft) + 1gallon of water for carrier. It is a lite dose of nitrogen and fairly safe for you to practice.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would just apply that 50lb bag of 10-10-10 and then after a month you can start the liquid fertilizer if you want.


----------



## heart_helper (Jan 20, 2021)

If you want to practice with your wand, go get DEF (diesel exhaust fluid) from Walmart or gas station (cheaper at walmart). It is urea + clean water. Use 10oz/Ksqft (=0.1lbN/Ksqft) + 1gallon of water for carrier. It is a lite dose of nitrogen and fairly safe for you to practice.
[/quote]

Just checked. Walmart has Super Tech DEF 2 1/2 gal for $7. 
With some rounding,
1 gal weighs 8 lbs. 9.09 lbs
128 oz per gal
9.09 lb / 128 oz = 0.07lb / oz
DEF is 32 percent NNot N, but Urea
1 oz of DEF contains 0.0625 lb x .32 lb of Urea
1 oz of DEF contains 0.02 lb of Urea (Is this correct? different from what you have, 10oz=0.1 lb of N, 1 oz = 0.01 lb of N)Thanks for the info, I did not take into account the percentage of N in Urea, 47%
https://www.toppr.com/ask/question/the-percentage-of-nitrogen-in-urea-nh2conh2-is/ 
1 oz of DEF contains 0.02 lb of urea which means 1 oz of DEF contains (0.02 lb x 0.47 = 0.0094 lb) lets call if 0.01 lb per ounce. Just as you said in your post.

If I want 0.5 lb of N per 1000 sqft
Ounces of DEF = 0.5 lb of N / 0.01 lb of N/oz of DEF/1000sqft
50 oz of DEF =0.5 lb of N/1000sqft

So for my 12,000 sqft, 12 x 50 = 600 oz
600 oz /128 oz/gal = 4.68 gal of DEF

Spraying DEF for N would cost me $14 (Still good). :shock: Is that correct?

Thanks G-Man. I did not take into account the percentage of N in Urea, nor the 9 vs 8 lbs per gallon.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

9.5oz = 0.1lb of N when using DEF.

Check the threads here for the math. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=304586#p304586


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

This is great information. Thanks everyone.


----------



## johnklein25 (Apr 22, 2021)

No irrigation system - watering is a pain? I have messed around with a lot of sprinklers and really like the Melnor mini max turbo, especially when I mount it on a tri pod, and used with a cheopo mechanical timer. You can very the spray pattern in all sorts of ways to water rectangular areas, and it's so easy to adjust when you put it up on a tall tripod. I like the sound of impact sprinklers, but the melnor mini-max is way easier to use unless your have a semi-circular lawn to water. I can do my back yard now with 1 sprinkler move rather than 3 or 4. I can almost do my whole front yard without moving the sprinker. The mini max's rate of application is also pretty slow when watering large areas which helps minimize run off on soils that are prone to run-off.

I bought mine from Amazon, then screwed the minimax head onto my tripod where I used to have impact sprinkers - very happy with my irrigation plan/equipment now.

https://www.amazon.com/Melnor-65003-AMZ-Oscillating-Sprinkler-QuickConnect/dp/B07PBKVNWQ/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=melnor+minimax+turbo&qid=1625626812&sr=8-2


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

@johnklein25 yea I have a couple of the Orbit gear drive sprinklers and they work well. If I want to get every part of my yard I have to move them 4/5 times which ends up taking 2-3 hours depending on how much I need to put down.
I could probably hand water some of the smaller areas to reduce the number of moves but that's still time I could be using for something more productive.


----------

